# What do you think you are known for



## rainbows_x

on BnB?

What kind of image do you think you give off?

I think people would say I am the moany one :lol:


----------



## cabbagebaby

Hmm i dont know never really fort about it 

What would you say i am ? you can be honest i wont mind :)


----------



## ~RedLily~

Hmm probably that insightful, intelligent, interesting, stunning one who is loved by everyone :rofl:





I don't know actually, would be interesting to find out though


----------



## bbyno1

Erm..Someone that is always just around posting whatever.


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I don't know if I'm know for anything but probably the one who lurks then goes through a posting spurt for a few days-weeks then stops and lurks again :haha:


----------



## Bexxx

A BnB loner lol.
I always just answer the thread question, then I'm outta there. I don't talk to anyone :(


----------



## lauram_92

Donna - the one who has gone through a lot, and still come out strong.

Sarah - the one who stands her ground and says what she believes in

RedLily - the one who is private, I don't know anything about you (please don't take it as an offense)

Ellie - the one who is always being kind and has a girl with amazing eyes

Tessa - the one who's OH always reminds me of Joey from Friends.

Rebekah - the one who lives near me!

Thats how I know you all :)


----------



## rileybaby

Probably the youngest one here on teen parenting :-(


----------



## Nervousmomtob

lauram_92 said:


> Donna - the one who has gone through a lot, and still come out strong.
> 
> Sarah - the one who stands her ground and says what she believes in
> 
> RedLily - the one who is private, I don't know anything about you (please don't take it as an offense)
> 
> Ellie - the one who is always being kind and has a girl with amazing eyes
> 
> Tessa - the one who's OH always reminds me of Joey from Friends.
> 
> Rebekah - the one who lives near me!
> 
> Thats how I know you all :)

That's funny.. My OHs name actually is Joey :haha:


----------



## lb

I feel like I'm the one who always posts about my drama >.<
But I do try to offer some kind words and advice :)


----------



## lauram_92

Nervousmomtob said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Donna - the one who has gone through a lot, and still come out strong.
> 
> Sarah - the one who stands her ground and says what she believes in
> 
> RedLily - the one who is private, I don't know anything about you (please don't take it as an offense)
> 
> Ellie - the one who is always being kind and has a girl with amazing eyes
> 
> Tessa - the one who's OH always reminds me of Joey from Friends.
> 
> Rebekah - the one who lives near me!
> 
> Thats how I know you all :)
> 
> That's funny.. My OHs name actually is Joey :haha:Click to expand...

Hence why he reminds me of Joey ;) Haha!

Rileybaby (Jessica I think) - I think you seem like a really strong, good mother to Riley. Your OH seems like he can be a bit of a joke and you've done really well. Also very mature.


----------



## ~RedLily~

lauram_92 said:


> Donna - the one who has gone through a lot, and still come out strong.
> 
> Sarah - the one who stands her ground and says what she believes in
> 
> RedLily - the one who is private, I don't know anything about you (please don't take it as an offense)
> 
> Ellie - the one who is always being kind and has a girl with amazing eyes
> 
> Tessa - the one who's OH always reminds me of Joey from Friends.
> 
> Rebekah - the one who lives near me!
> 
> Thats how I know you all :)


lol don't worry I don't, that was my aim :)


----------



## stephx

Ha I have no idea :S x


----------



## mayb_baby

The one that comes and goes Bleh
Who am I again:shrug:?


----------



## lauram_92

Lmao, if you want I can tell you all what I think about you, AHAH. I remember random things :D


----------



## lb

oooh laura tell me :D stinkypants :p


----------



## stephx

Go on then Laura :lol:

I remember tons about people I have a pretty good memory for random things :) x


----------



## bumpy_j

i dunno, do me laura, wheey


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

laura, do me :)


----------



## rileybaby

lauram_92 said:


> Nervousmomtob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Donna - the one who has gone through a lot, and still come out strong.
> 
> Sarah - the one who stands her ground and says what she believes in
> 
> RedLily - the one who is private, I don't know anything about you (please don't take it as an offense)
> 
> Ellie - the one who is always being kind and has a girl with amazing eyes
> 
> Tessa - the one who's OH always reminds me of Joey from Friends.
> 
> Rebekah - the one who lives near me!
> 
> Thats how I know you all :)
> 
> That's funny.. My OHs name actually is Joey :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hence why he reminds me of Joey ;) Haha!
> 
> Rileybaby (Jessica I think) - I think you seem like a really strong, good mother to Riley. Your OH seems like he can be a bit of a joke and you've done really well. Also very mature.Click to expand...

thank you :flow: i always think people must think, 'what the fuck does she know, shes only sixteen' but maybe im just paranoid :haha:


----------



## lb

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> laura, do me :)

dirty :haha:


----------



## stephx

Jessica- Yes you are ^^^ you come across pretty mature to me xx :)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

laurenburch said:


> Melissa.Feb12 said:
> 
> 
> laura, do me :)
> 
> dirty :haha:Click to expand...

i like it dirty:winkwink:


----------



## lauram_92

Lorna - Your the one who's little boy has the most amazing giggle. And he is also getting so much good stuff for Christmas. Also your irish.

Lauren - The one who's FOB fucked her around, but has always stayed strong for Kayla. Also is amazing at art. Also likes Salsa.

Steph - I remember seeing a photo of Ava, and she had the cutest hair! You always seem to give good advice.

Jessica - So pretty! Also has a cheeky monkey who decided not to come out till aaages after he was due! You seem so down to earth.

Melissa - The one who is a flirt!


----------



## bumpy_j

n'awh lauraaaaa you're just lovely!


----------



## Yeciol x

Im the one who wonders why none of you know who i am...


----------



## bumpy_j

you're Yeciol!


----------



## lauram_92

Forgot to add, Lorna is a massive Harry Potter fan!

Yeccie - You are new, but seem genuine and nice :)


----------



## x__amour

I have no idea, tbh. I'm just kind of... Here. :shrug:


----------



## lauram_92

Things keep coming to me now, Steph also has a farmer accent :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

Aww Laura you'r sooo sweet :D


----------



## stephx

Shannon is the sweetest thing!! 

Laura, you are Scottish :) and you got banned tut tut

Bumpy J is a stunner 

Haha I'll do more in a sec x


----------



## stephx

Melissa is always writing funny short replies that make me laugh 

Donna our babies have the same name so were just awesome

Lorna makes me laugh, you are really pretty too, and Irish!


----------



## mayb_baby

Steph awwww thanks :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hmm i have no idea?


----------



## HellBunny

The one who drops in every now and again lol


----------



## annawrigley

Shannon you have the cutest voice everrrrrrr and you are lovely and positive

Steph you are hilarious


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i thought of one for myself!! :rofl: I think I have like 5000 million threads about:sex:so if bnb was sex in the city I would be samantha:blush:


----------



## mayb_baby

Steph you are lovely and sweet and have great advice and Ava is gorgeous
Laura Oliver is sooo cute, you'r a great listener and are funny
Anna you have one of the cutest little boys EVER, you'r funny, smart and really pretty


----------



## mayb_baby

Rome :haha:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

im a flirt?! really!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> im a flirt?! really!

yess you are!:kiss:


----------



## Hotbump

hmm maybe as the crybaby of bnb!


----------



## stephx

Aha Rome I was guna say that.... Rome likes to have sex :haha: she is also tattood and has lots of dogs :)

Anna is fuuuunny, also has great taste in clothes and is a skinny minnie x


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

QuintinsMommy said:


> Melissa.Feb12 said:
> 
> 
> im a flirt?! really!
> 
> yess you are!:kiss:Click to expand...

:wedding:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I dont have dogs :haha: they are my moms :)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

anna - totes ma goats jelly of her. that is all


----------



## stephx

QuintinsMommy said:


> I dont have dogs :haha: they are my moms :)

Really???? I could of swore u had loads of pugs? Lol


----------



## cabbagebaby

laura : you a good person to talk to and your an amazing BnB friend you make me laugh especailly when your texting me drunk :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

stephx said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> I dont have dogs :haha: they are my moms :)
> 
> Really???? I could of swore u had loads of pugs? LolClick to expand...

I had one, named penelope but not anymore :nope:


----------



## xgem27x

You probably all know me as "The One With Twins!" :twinboys:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

xgem27x said:


> You probably all know me as "The One With Twins!" :twinboys:

handsome twins :thumbup:


----------



## amygwen

I think I'm really nice.. just like IRL.
:D


----------



## Nervousmomtob

xgem27x said:


> You probably all know me as "The One With Twins!" :twinboys:

I know you as the one with twins and awesome hair :D


----------



## MissMummy2Be

I really don't know what anyone would know me as... Any suggestions?


----------



## Nervousmomtob

MissMummy2Be said:


> I really don't know what anyone would know me as... Any suggestions?


I know you as being super friendly with a handsome little boy


----------



## cammy

MissMummy2Be said:


> I really don't know what anyone would know me as... Any suggestions?

not sure..but to me you are the one thats been there since beginning :D


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Nervousmomtob said:


> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> I really don't know what anyone would know me as... Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> I know you as being super friendly with a handsome little boyClick to expand...

:D thanks your little girl is such a cutie :D


----------



## Nervousmomtob

MissMummy2Be said:


> Nervousmomtob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> I really don't know what anyone would know me as... Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> I know you as being super friendly with a handsome little boyClick to expand...
> 
> :D thanks your little girl is such a cutie :DClick to expand...

Aw thank you :cloud9: I have like 900 hundred pictures of her on my phone :haha: no wonder it freezes


----------



## cammy

Nervousmomtob said:


> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nervousmomtob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> I really don't know what anyone would know me as... Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> I know you as being super friendly with a handsome little boyClick to expand...
> 
> :D thanks your little girl is such a cutie :DClick to expand...
> 
> Aw thank you :cloud9: I have like 900 hundred pictures of her on my phone :haha: no wonder it freezesClick to expand...

I have 700 of alexander and thats after deleting. Ive only had my phone for 3 weeks too.


----------



## vinteenage

Blunt bitch who rants about baby names. :haha:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

vinteenage said:


> Blunt bitch who rants about baby names. :haha:

I know you as giving good advice and being Blunt. Not a bitch at all though haha I still wish I would've taken your advice about not being induced


----------



## Nervousmomtob

cammy said:


> Nervousmomtob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nervousmomtob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> I really don't know what anyone would know me as... Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> I know you as being super friendly with a handsome little boyClick to expand...
> 
> :D thanks your little girl is such a cutie :DClick to expand...
> 
> Aw thank you :cloud9: I have like 900 hundred pictures of her on my phone :haha: no wonder it freezesClick to expand...
> 
> I have 700 of alexander and thats after deleting. Ive only had my phone for 3 weeks too.Click to expand...

Haha you take more pics than me. Babies are just fun to take pics of tho


----------



## cammy

Nervousmomtob said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nervousmomtob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nervousmomtob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> I really don't know what anyone would know me as... Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> I know you as being super friendly with a handsome little boyClick to expand...
> 
> :D thanks your little girl is such a cutie :DClick to expand...
> 
> Aw thank you :cloud9: I have like 900 hundred pictures of her on my phone :haha: no wonder it freezesClick to expand...
> 
> I have 700 of alexander and thats after deleting. Ive only had my phone for 3 weeks too.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha you take more pics than me. Babies are just fun to take pics of thoClick to expand...

yeah I'm a photoaholic. Its so bad lol.
I know what you mean, I just can't help it, I try capture everything lol 
Alexander can never say I dont have enough photos of him lol


----------



## cammy

honestly dont think Im known for anything ha.


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Haha I know right? We have every moment of their lives documented for them


----------



## cammy

Nervousmomtob said:


> Haha I know right? We have every moment of their lives documented for them

oh I sure do lol.

People keep telling me that I'll take half as many with my next. But even have of what I have is HEAPS HAHA


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

daphne .. LOL


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Bree and Tessa I know you both as being very friendly and my Mummy Friends :D


----------



## x__amour

vinteenage said:


> Blunt bitch who rants about baby names. :haha:

Never! Honest, yes but not a bitch! Smart and down to earth! I looove you! :hugs:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

cammy said:


> Nervousmomtob said:
> 
> 
> Haha I know right? We have every moment of their lives documented for them
> 
> oh I sure do lol.
> 
> People keep telling me that I'll take half as many with my next. But even have of what I have is HEAPS HAHAClick to expand...

Hah I believe it. I can't imagine not taking as many pics as I do


----------



## AriannasMama

idk :shrug: i feel like i don't get on here as much anymore to be known for anything lol.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

AriannasMama said:


> idk :shrug: i feel like i don't get on here as much anymore to be known for anything lol.

Tbh, i think of you and think
"oooooooooooooohhh cute mixed baby, i need one" LOL


----------



## AriannasMama

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> idk :shrug: i feel like i don't get on here as much anymore to be known for anything lol.
> 
> Tbh, i think of you and think
> "oooooooooooooohhh cute mixed baby, i need one" LOLClick to expand...


:haha: thanks.


----------



## x__amour

Cari, I think of you as such a sweetheart but you're so funny! And I can't believe in less than 2 hours your time Ari will be one! :sad2:


----------



## AriannasMama

x__amour said:


> Cari, I think of you as such a sweetheart but you're so funny! And I can't believe in less than 2 hours your time Ari will be one! :sad2:

Technically about 14 hours and 4 minutes :haha:. That flew by so fast!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I feel like I'm the dramatic one. Nothing in my life can ever be simple. :dohh:

And to the newer girls (the ones that have recently moved over my teen pregnancy) I feel like I'm the "old" one, as most of my "group" that I was pregnant with when I first signed up got banned. There's only a few girls that have been here since I first joined.


----------



## airbear

I feel like no one know who I am and I'm just the lurker who pops in once and a while and then when I do post forget to ever check back on that thread. BnB probably thinks I'm really weird!

As for the pictures I have over 3000 on my phone. I had some before Elsie was born but I would say probably a majority of those are of her.. I've been posting daily pictures of her on facebook. I haven't missed a day yet! But my phone literally doesn't have space for them all so some go missing to make room for new ones! I need to get them off so I can save them and also have room for new ones.

Also this is exactly what I do. When I do post, I write and ramble way too much! :/


----------



## annawrigley

I have 3,843 pics of Noah on my phone lol :blush:


----------



## ~RedLily~

I've got roughly 2,600 pictures of Ella lol


----------



## Rhio92

I think I'm the quiet one :haha: But I dunno really :-k


----------



## Natasha2605

Nothing? I dunno, I just mooch about lol!


----------



## Nervousmomtob

You guys beat me on the amount of pics! :haha: 

Ally & Anna I know you guys as the ones that have been here forever. Bc I've always seen you around ever since I joined


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wah Im not one of the ones who been here longest? :(


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Hah you too Rome. I was trying to think of all the girls who I've just always seen here but I blanked it'd wayyyy too early


----------



## ~RedLily~

Rome you were the first person to have her baby when I joined TPing


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm an oldie:jo:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Would I be classed as an oldie yet?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yea, when was "teen parenting" born?


----------



## bbyno1

I wonder if im an oldiee


----------



## JadeBaby75

Nobody really knows me. lol. Wish I had more time to post to get to know you all better... til then I will continue to feel like the new girl!!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I dont know you will but i have seen you around a bit


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I don't know what I am? The random one


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Ellaandlyla I know you as someone who always has something nice to say


----------



## Burchy314

Oh Oh Oh WHAT AM I!? 

I am not really sure what I am known as.


----------



## Shannyxox

No one really knows me, so I'm not sure :/ x


----------



## x__amour

I know your name is Shannon, like meeeeeeeeee! And super sweet! :hugs:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Tina your the funny one to me. Who's FOB is a douche bag 

Shannon I know you by our LOs having the same name


----------



## Shannyxox

I wish I could get to know some of you better, But I never know what to say, And I'm quite shy :blush:


----------



## wishuwerehere

I'm not known for anything, but i like posting here because all you girls are sweet and helpful :) so that's what i know everyone else for lol


----------



## stephx

Shanny you are fit ;) I honestly can't believe youv just had a baby I would kill for your stomach

Tina you have been so strong about FoB and Jayden is SUPER cute

Wishyouwerehere (sorry I don't know your name) we live in the same city!! X


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:haha: Umm..... probably the one that's been here in FOREVER!! But other than that nothing??

If someone does know anything about me, do share :thumbup: I don't ever think I make much of an impression on BnB, despite how long I've been a member!! :blush:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

QuintinsMommy said:


> I'm an oldie:jo:

Think I might be the oldest :rofl: Jan 2009 i joined, can anyone beat that???


----------



## JoJo16

nobody would ever think i been around since may 2009. my post count sucks :L


----------



## mayb_baby

Whining about OH


----------



## stephx

June 2009 :ninja:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

^ Beat you!! Still been here longer :rofl:

... im old :rofl:


----------



## ONoez2010

Hmm don't really think I'm known as anything.. Maybe the new one with the Asian baby? Lol


----------



## xgem27x

May 2009 haha, but I disappeared for about a year, then came back with twins xx


----------



## holly2234

I dont think im known for anything really!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

^ Still been here longer than you Gemma XD I've even been here longer than Sarah!! :wacko:


----------



## mayb_baby

Well December 2009


----------



## Tanara

_Im the random girl who is never on anymore loll_


----------



## Desi's_lost

I dare not say too much..
The over opinionated one.


----------



## vhal_x

I'm the one who rarely posts in TP, but when I do it's usually about money :dohh: :haha: xx


----------



## lucy_x

im the boring one :(


----------



## 112110

The complaining one :smug:


----------



## AriannasMama

Teen parenting was made just as Arianna was born, lol.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

lucy_x said:


> im the boring one :(

Nooo, you're the talented one! :thumbup:


----------



## Burchy314

AriannasMama said:


> Teen parenting was made just as Arianna was born, lol.

really? Its only been up for a year?


----------



## AriannasMama

Burchy314 said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Teen parenting was made just as Arianna was born, lol.
> 
> really? Its only been up for a year?Click to expand...

I think just over a year.


----------



## AriannasMama

Just kidding, it was made in May :haha:


----------



## hawalkden

Hum I probably come across to noisy and worried; thinking ahead to much when it comes to 'When LO arrives....' or 'What If....'. Also my threads can drag on a lot and pointless information is added! 
On my bad days I can be a total ranter though :).
I also come across as to noisy in other threads. e.g. this thread for 'Teenage Parenting'. Sorry for intruding ;)


----------

